# Silkies! Pullet or Roo?!



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This chick is much too young to sex with any certainty. But there is a high probability its a female. 

A few years ago a breeder noticed something about the Silkie chicks, an inverted V more often than not signified a female. Males have more of an inverted U shape. He found it to be about 80% accurate.


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

An inverted V or U what?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oops, obviously I thought everyone was psychic and could see what I was talking about.

See where the peep's comb and beak meet? See the upside down V? A breeder started watching to see if there was significance as the birds matured. He said it appeared to designate male or female. 

Although if that chick is female, it is going to have one heck of a comb.


----------



## folsomchick (Jun 25, 2013)

I see-I'm going to have to do some investigating of my flock-is that with all chickens or specifically silkies?
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Specifically Silkies. It might apply if there are other breeds with walnut combs. I've never actually checked myself, I got out of raising them about the same time this information was discussed.


----------



## My3Cats (Oct 18, 2012)

What comb? My 1 adult silkie is a female. I have 4 young ones. All fluff, beak, and feet. Not much else going on. I would say about 3 months old. What color are their combs if they are roosters?


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

There are actually in the picture above I'm thinking the one on the left is a male in behavior and his nose has bump on the top getting bigger and I think the one on the right might be a girl as her nose is smooth.. I know their young. Was just looking for best guess/suggestions


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

That was supposed to say 2 chicks in the pic above


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the genetics are in the right sequence then the combs will be black or dark mulberry just as it is in females. Red combs are a no no.


----------



## Kelmae16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Why are red combs a no no?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Per the standard for Silkies the combs and wattles should be mulberry. Over the years it has become more acceptable for black or very dark mulberry since that is an easy issue to deal with. Red combs can be a nightmare to breed out.


----------



## My3Cats (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess I was expecting a red comb. Got my black hen last fall and the others as tiny chicks this spring so I am rather new to silkies. But I always hope to have some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one thing you can say about Silkies, they are very different from what we are all accustomed to. Black skin, five toes, blue ears, mulberry walnut combs. Some things are pretty easy to fix. Red combs are not one of them.


----------



## walnut27 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the one to the left is a roo... He's getting a big bump on his nose and he's acting like a roo too


----------



## My3Cats (Oct 18, 2012)

One thing about silkies is that they are like Chihuahuas. They don't realize how small they are and aren't afraid of the bigger birds. Ive seen a Chihuahua chase a much larger dog more than once. If some bird tries to mess with the silkies chicks watch out. That lightning beak will get it.


----------

